

You Ain't SPDY [slides] - vgnet
http://speakerdeck.com/u/chris/p/you-aint-spdy-ruby-nation

======
eee_c
FWIW this is a follow-up to
[http://www.confreaks.com/videos/652-gogaruco2011-you-ain-
t-s...](http://www.confreaks.com/videos/652-gogaruco2011-you-ain-t-spdy)

------
newman314
BTW, I just helped push things so that Ubuntu 12.04 will ship with OpenSSL
1.0.1.

This means that TLSv1.1 and v1.2 support will be widely available to libraries
and binaries that use OpenSS which will hopefully get people off of SSLv3 and
TLSv1 sooner.

~~~
eee_c
That's fantastic news. It'll be so much easier if NPN is available in Ubuntu
proper. Huge thanks!

------
shimon_e
In short, with SPDY your server will push all related files like images to the
client when it requests the page. Currently this is done by sending the page,
having the client read it, and then the client requests all the later files.

------
zaptheimpaler
The coupon code for the free book doesnt work anymore

